# Post Your Amazing MAC Lip Combinations Here



## HotPink (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok, so I have several MAC Lip pencils sitting around that I am not sure what Lipstick and/or Lipglass to wear them with.  I am sure at some point I had some idea, but it just seems like they are sitting around.  One that I definitely use is Dervish.  I usually pair it with Cosmo Lipstick and Enchantress Lipglass.  If you have any suggestions please let me know.

Here are the Lip pencils that I have:

Beet (which I am pretty sure I bought to wear with V-Red Lipglass), Whirl, Spice, Currant, and Dervish.

Thanks!  Any suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## Janice (Apr 27, 2005)

One of my favorite lips of all time is Spice LL w/ Gigglefest LS w/ Precocious lipglass to top.


----------



## Krystle (Apr 27, 2005)

My two faves:

Spice + Bliss Me
Subculture + Viva Glam gloss

I'm not much of a L/S girl.


----------



## Jozie (Apr 27, 2005)

Today I wore Subculture w/ Jubilee


----------



## HotPink (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks girls.  I have a few of the products that you mentioned so I will start there.


----------



## Jozie (Apr 28, 2005)

No problem, I don't wear lip liner often, so sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 28, 2005)

Dervish with Lovechild Lipglass looks stunning.
I also use Dervish with VG4 Lipstick all the time.
Sometimes I use Dervish to tone down Greed Lipglass.

HTH,
Coreen


----------



## Supergirl84 (Apr 28, 2005)

i love dervish with cultured l/g!  also subculture with prrr or florabundance.


----------



## amy (Apr 29, 2005)

My one and only combo 

Plum l/l with Flusterose Lustreglass


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 11, 2006)

*Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I think most of us mix different lip pencil, lipstick and glosses colours together rather than just wear one colour on our lips usually so i thought we could post our favourite ones.

Mine is Hover lipliner (use this with everything and on it's own all the time) with VGV lipglass over it. Looks gorgeous and gives enough pigmentation for me as i find most MAC lipcolours are too crazy or too light for me.

What are yours?


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 11, 2006)

i love bare venus paired with fleur de light
dubonnet with spring bean
and cosmo with little vi


----------



## Brianne (Mar 11, 2006)

Aquamelon TLC with Wonderstruck lustreglass
Dervish l/l with VGV l/g
Pink Treat cremestick l/l, Deliciously Rich l/s, Flusterose l/g
Syrup l/s with Flusterose l/g
Whirl l/l with VGV l/s and l/g


----------



## Estellea (Mar 11, 2006)

Beurre Lip Liner 
Push-Up Plum lipstick
Bit of Moistly Lipgelee

My favourite combination!


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 11, 2006)

I love underage with a little bit of spite over the top.  I makes such a pretty mauvey light pink.

Florabundance and rainbeau give almost the same effect.


----------



## Jude (Mar 11, 2006)

Palatial Lustreglass. 

That is all


----------



## baby_love (Mar 11, 2006)

Eager l/s with Budding l/g is really nice, since Eager is pretty close to cultureblood l/s and that looks amazing with budding.  

Fresh Morrocan l/s w/ Venetian l/g

Spring Bean.


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 11, 2006)

cockatease w sapalicious

rayothon over anything=the sex

lol ummm i dunno i have tons


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 11, 2006)

Star Nova + Fresh Buzz
Beauté + Sandy B.
Cool and Aloof + Bombshell


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 11, 2006)

adventurous l/g over VG 4 l/s


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 11, 2006)

pervette lipstick with pinkarat lipgloss over the top- i rarely use lipliner


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Palatial Lustreglass. 

That is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

jude get out of my head!!!!!

girl about town l/s with palatial lu/g

pink poodle with palatial lu/g

creme le femme l/s with palatial lu/g


but other than that i love miss dish l/s with clear lipglass over

touch l/s with beaux l/g
just some of my faves


----------



## curlyqmishee (Mar 11, 2006)

Frou l/s
Stone l/l
Explicit l/g


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 11, 2006)

1)chesnut liner, 3-d lipstick, pink grapefruit or sunny boy gloss
2)madame b lipstick with courting rose gloss
3)rosealee or girl next door lipstick with show coral chromeglass
4)chic lipstick with star nova lustreglass


----------



## taygalchi (Mar 11, 2006)

For a great deep nude lip, try taupe *eyeliner* with Siss lipstick.

My favorite everyday lip combo is Dervish liner w/Viva Glam 5 l/s and a touch of Oyster Girl lipglass in the middle of the bottom lip.  Try it!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm usually all over Culturebloom l/s and Budding l/g, but today I did Already Fab! c/g with Budding l/g and Wonderstruck l/g in the middle of my lower lip.


----------



## mima (Mar 12, 2006)

i love putting oh baby over any red l/s
pretty much any of the lustreglasses over a  l/s from the same colour family
plum l/l with moistly
c-thru l/g over pigmented l/s
quartz l/l and star nova l/g


i prefer to wear palatial l/g and spring bean l/g on their own.


----------



## Janelleleo (Mar 12, 2006)

Poppy Hop with Uberpeach and just a dab of clear lipglass. Its fabulous 

And Who's That Lady plus just about anything.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 12, 2006)

My new favorite is SizzlePeach L/G over Awaken.


----------



## chocula (Mar 12, 2006)

Mahogany liner with VGV l/s


----------



## csuthetaphi (Mar 12, 2006)

I tried this yesterday and loved it:

Dainty Cake l/s with Pink Grapfruit l/g

It's very juicy looking!


----------



## Trax (Mar 12, 2006)

My MA just tried this on me and it looked great...
Soar l/l and Snob l/s with Underage l/g, but she said you gotta make sure you blend everthing well together but at the same time make Soar l/l stand out.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 12, 2006)

Ooh and Classy Pink over Hover lipliner - turns out GORGEOUS. I love Classy Pink, what am i going to do when it's finished?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some interesting sounding combinations there..i need more gloss by the looks of it!


----------



## toby1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Plum liner, Sweetie l/s and a little dab of Prr l/g on the bottom lip


----------



## Glow (Mar 12, 2006)

Miss Bunny TLC + Slicked pink


----------



## glitch (Mar 13, 2006)

Subculture Lip Liner + Monarch lipstick + garden lustreglass


----------



## depecher (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Palatial Lustreglass. 

That is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is soooooo true! I absolutely adore this and I never would have picked it up on my own. The manager at the LA Pro Store recommended it to me. He was sooo dead on! I just wish I could remember his name. I'd give him mad props.


----------



## Liz (Mar 13, 2006)

chickory pencil
poppy hop lippie
budding lustreglass.


----------



## Kathryn7537 (Mar 13, 2006)

Pink Maribu l/s and Whos that Lady


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 13, 2006)

Spice l/l with Coquette Clarice TLC on top. Heavenly.


----------



## MACmermaid (Mar 13, 2006)

lure l/l + uberpeach chromeglass...lure gives some depth to uberpeach


----------



## luminious (Mar 13, 2006)

lingerie l/s and chromaliving c/g


----------



## kradge79 (Mar 13, 2006)

Cultured l/g and Lu-Be-Lu gelee
Entwined l/s and Damzel l/g
Daisy Daze TLC and Dreamy l/g

Those are just a few, but I have tons more...


----------



## merleskaya (Mar 13, 2006)

Some of my faves:
Dervish lined and filled under Summerfete TLC, Pop Mode l/g, Nymphette l/g, Pink Maribu l/s or Midimauve l/s
Beet lined and filled under Bowbelle l/g, V-Red l/g, Boy Magnet l/g, Flashtronic l/s, NY Apple l/s
Quartz lined and filled under Sophisto, Capricious, Mauvellous! or VG IV l/s or Plum Perfect TLC

merleskaya


----------



## RachieRach (Mar 13, 2006)

Stripdown liner
Tanarama l/s
c-thru l/g


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 13, 2006)

plum liner
punkin l/s
heartthrob l/g


----------



## Patricia (Mar 17, 2006)

beurre + fresh buzz + flowerosophy
body suit + oyster girl

those my newest fave combos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my staple is plink! + dervish


----------



## jmvuitton (Mar 18, 2006)

poppy hop l/s + ola mango l/g
cool & aloof + ruby red piggie + white gold piggie
who's that lady + rose piggie
culturebloom l/s + flowerosophy l/g
girl next door + flashmode l/g

But my fave of all time:
Pink maribu l/s + who's that lady


----------



## panties (Mar 18, 2006)

my fav of all time is: 

v-red l/g and so baroque l/g on top


----------



## syren (Mar 18, 2006)

Spice it Up with Sunny Boy over it is so beautiful!  Especially when it sparkles in the sun.


----------



## devin (Mar 18, 2006)

cork l/l
underplay l/s
revealing or clear l/g


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 19, 2006)

Spice l/l with viva glam V (or body suit) 
Subculture l/l with any peachy glosses or pink glosses 
I wear most lipsticks on their own and pair my glosses with Spice and subculture *until I pick up some more l/l's.  

Spice with viva glam V gloss is my favorite - it also looks so good with bodysuit.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_jude get out of my head!!!!!

girl about town l/s with palatial lu/g

pink poodle with palatial lu/g

creme le femme l/s with palatial lu/g......._

 
My fav is Cranberry or Beet liner with Girl about Town lipstick and Palatial!  Your lips will look uber juicy.  It gives you that looks-so-good-it'll-get-you-pregnant look, so watch out!  You've been warned!

Oh, and Quartz liner, Maribu lipstick with Flashmode 

and, ummmm, oh yeah, Garnet liner, Russian Red lipstick and Lustrewhite.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 20, 2006)

*VG1 l/s with Lychee Luxe l/g over the top
*Underage l/g with Jellybabe Lipgelee over the top
*Sandy B l/s with Glosspitality Lipgelee over the top 


theres more but im a bit memory blocked atm


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sandy B l/s with Budding l/g. Just tried it and I love it!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 21, 2006)

I like to mix lipglasses together quite a bit. 

Fave of all time: Enchantress + Flash of Flesh = Amazing!

Boy Magnet + Palatial
C-thru + Sinnamon
Underage + Wonderstruck

For l/s + l/g combos...

Birds of a Feather + VGV or Flashmode
Scanty + Cultured
Fresh Buzz + Pink Clash
Expensivo + Sinnamon or Instant Gold


----------



## MACMuse (Mar 21, 2006)

I just did a B2M yesterday and now I'm stuck on Half and Half. That's the new HG for me and it's hot with nico or fleur de light over top.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Mar 21, 2006)

Star Nova + Dervish + Lovely Lily. SO pretty!


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 21, 2006)

BBQ l/l + Blankety l/s + Babied lip lacquer = L.O.V.E.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 25, 2006)

Sublime culture l/l + Jest l/s


----------



## swaly (Mar 26, 2006)

Myth lipstick with Lilacrush lipgelee on top.


----------



## Becki (Mar 27, 2006)

Lingerie Lipstick with Pink Pink to Make the Boys Wink TLC -So pretty!


----------



## twelfth of never (Mar 27, 2006)

Hover lipliner, Monarch lipstick, with Enchantress on top.

"O" lipstick with Spring Bean on top.


----------



## maddiehayes (Mar 28, 2006)

Subculture l/l, Rambling Rose l/s, Budding l/g
Subculture l/l, Blankety l/s, Of Corset l/g
Portside Cremestick, Brickola l/s, Oyster Girl l/g

My favorite:
Whirl l/l, Sharp Beige l/s, Sable l/g


----------



## mellimello (Mar 28, 2006)

My perfect red lip is Red Enriched cremestick liner, Berry Boost l/s and a touch of V-Red l/g.

My other favorites: 
- Sublime Culture cremestick liner, Strawberry Blonde l/s, Uberpeach c/g.
- VGV l/s, Lust l/g
- Poppy Hop l/s, Hot Chrome! c/g
- Hug Me l/s, Nymphette l/g & Deckchair or Goldenaire pigment
- Sublime Culture cremestick liner, Birds of a Feather l/s, Dame in a Dress lipgelee (loveloveLOVE this combo!)


----------



## obbreb (Apr 11, 2006)

Love Nectar l/g over Plant-a-Kiss lippie!


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok my ultimate red lip is Brick l/l, Redwood l/s, and then Venetian l/g.
A awesome natural look is Midimauve l/s with Spring Bean l/g.
A really wild lip look that I like is Up The Amp! l/s and Nico l/g.
I also really like Love Dust l/s with any strong coloured gloss over top. Anywho, that's all for now.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 16, 2006)

okay today at the counter i tried this and it looks amazing, just gorgeous: lovemate lipstick (from classic coordinates) and tranceplant lustreglass (from culturebloom) gotta try it!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 19, 2006)

sweet william blushcreme + pinkarat lustreglas = sugar


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 19, 2006)

i love some pink mauved piggie with a nudish lipglass...


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Persephone* 
_Dervish with Lovechild Lipglass looks stunning.
I also use Dervish with VG4 Lipstick all the time.
Sometimes I use Dervish to tone down Greed Lipglass.

HTH,
Coreen_

 


I use Dervish l/l with Lovechild l/g too! I agree, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 19, 2006)

Cherry l/l & Joyberry l/g


----------



## Sprout (Jun 20, 2006)

I mixed Dainty Cake with Entwined (both LE lipsticks) the other day and freaked at how wearable the shade was.  Dainty Cake toned down a notch.  So pretty!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm starting to think I need to give spring bean or squirt a try!


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 20, 2006)

shimmertime & pinked mauve (2:1) w/ clear lip conditioner


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 21, 2006)

lu-be-lu with deckchair and gold dusk pigments mixed in
coral co-ordinate lipstick with shimmertime pigment and dusk lipglass over it
up the amp lipstick with cool & aloof lipgelee over it


----------



## hulagirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Everything seems to turn pink on my lips--which I hate, esp when I want a nude lip.

Lately I've been using:
subculture l/l
Viva Glam II l/s
pink clash l/g from the Lure line (a fab mauvey gold with lots of glimmer)

This gives me a very nude lip, with just a touch of pink. Love it.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 21, 2006)

I absolutely love magenta lip liner (MAC) with red lipstick, or even orange lipstick.  If you feather it really well before applying the lipstick it looks so wonderful.


----------



## productjunkie (Jun 22, 2006)

quartz liner with c-thru gloss.
&
subculture with anything!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 22, 2006)

sweet william blushcreme + pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## lianna (Jun 22, 2006)

Blushcreme on lips? That's a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like using my Bourbon lipstick under Sunny Boy lipglass to get a really pretty raspberry colour. Strawberry Blonde under Pink Clash lipglass makes a fantastic nudish lip as well.


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 17, 2006)

lately I'm obsessed with Politely Pink lipstick with Oyster Girl lipglass over it - it's a great frosty pink that looks great with smoky eyes and a tan.

Another great combo is Dervish l/l with Lovelorn l/s and Negligee l/g over it - a nice cool pink/mauve color.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's a couple of combos to try:  Lovemate l/s with Sex Ray l/g; also Underworld l/s with Sex Ray l/g.  I wear Chestnut liner with virtually everything, including these two combos.


----------



## styrch (Sep 5, 2006)

My to favorites:

Burgundy l/l with Pink Lemonade l/g + clear l/g (thanks to my SA for this one)
Burgundy l/l with Love Nectar l/g


----------



## aznmacboi (Sep 5, 2006)

Beet with Dewey Jube or Valentine's lipgelee is pretty. Whirl, Spice, and Dervish are pretty versatile. 

Dervish is pretty for pink lips such as Syrup, Cosmo, and Emphatic lipsticks with Flusterose lustreglass. 

Spice/Whirl and Viva Glam V stick and gloss never fails. 

Use Currant with things such as Viva Glam IV and Star Nova lustreglass.


----------



## aznmacboi (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Here's a couple of combos to try:  Lovemate l/s with Sex Ray l/g; also Underworld l/s with Sex Ray l/g.  I wear Chestnut liner with virtually everything, including these two combos._

 

Since you're an NC43, Chestnut may work for you in a lot of cases although I'm not sure what shade the post leader is. Have you ever tried Cork or Currant? Those two may be good subsitute instead of such a definite line of Chestnut.


----------



## mellimello (Jan 21, 2007)

*favorite lip combos of the moment?*

I've been playing around with different lip combos the last few weeks and I've found some that I absolutely love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Classical l/s & Love Nectar l/g (my new HG combo)
New York Apple l/s & Elle l/g
Legendary Femme l/s & Dejarose l/g (I tried this yesterday and I loved it, it's so PINK! lol)
Embraceable l/s & Budding l/g

What are some of yours?


----------



## eowyn797 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: favorite lip combos of the moment?*

B-Cup ls/ & Dreamy l/g
Slightly Off l/l, Politely Pink l/s & Rayothon l/g
Smile l/s & Pink Clash l/g
Gel l/s & Sinnamon l/g OR Dreamy l/g


----------



## Carmell (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: favorite lip combos of the moment?*

Today I used whirl lip pencil with Screenqueen over it.  And I like Hug Me l/s with Florabundi l/g over it.  They are nice if you work in an office which I do.  I have NC15-20 skin and I go tanning.  So the Whirl and Screenqueen look so good against it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: favorite lip combos of the moment?*

I am currently loving:

-Lovedust LS with no liner and either Venetian or Palatial over the top.
-Sweet Brown Cremestick liner, Jest LS and Dame in a Dress Lipgelee.

This topic has been discussed before:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=41480


----------



## lara (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: favorite lip combos of the moment?*

Merging two relevant threads together.


----------



## lara (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Oyster Girl lipglass all over with Pink Poodle lipglass touched to the middle of the lower lip. Hot!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Lately, I am loving Hue lipstick with Viva Glam VI Gloss over it!


----------



## nup (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I love love love the see thru lip colours! I have all three of them and I love to combine them with the lipglasses.​


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

a bit of pure vanity l/s first and then Freckletone l/s over it. try it...the color is gorgeous


----------



## KAIA (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

razzledazzler lipstick + raquel lipgloss (Raquel Welch)
Roleplay lipstick + adventuresome (Raquel Welch)
couture lipstick + prestigious lipgloss (MACouture)


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Right now my new favorite is Mother Pearl cremestick l/l with...everything! LOL (Especially under reds)


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

  Quote:
     Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Here's a couple of combos to try: Lovemate l/s with Sex Ray l/g; also Underworld l/s with Sex Ray l/g. I wear Chestnut liner with virtually everything, including these two combos._ 
 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznmacboi* 

 
_Since you're an NC43, Chestnut may work for you in a lot of cases although I'm not sure what shade the post leader is. Have you ever tried Cork or Currant? Those two may be good subsitute instead of such a definite line of Chestnut._

 
The beauty of using Chestnut liner with a bevy of different lipcolors is that it's best pulled off with some colors, like those mentioned here, after blending/feathering softly inward on the lips.  Done appropriately it makes for a great look, no definite line in sight.  I love its versatility.


----------



## oddinary (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

MLBB and the perfect peachy colours together:
Hug Me l/s + Enchantress l/g

I love itt!


----------



## User40 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I wear Raquel's BodyMind l/g over the Viva Glam l/s's. It gives the neutrals a kick and subdues the darker ones.


----------



## Katja (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

*I don't wear lipstick often, but right now, I am loving a stained look.  

1) Apply any lipbalm for moisturization
2) Line lips with Clarins l/p in nude or any liner
3) Apply MAC Cranberry e/s on lips
4) Dab a clear gloss, like MAC clear l/g or VS Beauty Rush l/g on top

This might be a bit unconventional for a stain, but it's a beautiful berry stain for my NC 35 canvas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus, if you have Cranberry e/s, you can create the look quickly with your own personal touches. *


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

its like no matter WHAT lipstick i wear, paired with test pattern lip pencil and garden lustreglass is my absolute HG. i'm on my 2nd tube of garden and 2nd test pattern... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i haven't tried subculture lip pencil but i think i might fall in love with it too.


----------



## junealexandra (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Whirl, Bombshell and Flashmode
Stripdown, Jubilee and Entice
Hover or Chestnut, Touch, Enchantress


----------



## Colorqueen (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Magenta lip liner and Vegas Volt lipstick- awesome combo


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Naked Rose cremestick pearl lipliner+ Metalphysical Chromeglass=HOT
Aloof l/s+night affair l/g (these are from NocturnElle)=HOT
Stripdown+Myth+C-thru or Truth & Light l/g=HOT
Odyssey l/s+Sex Ray l/g=HOT
Classical l/s+En Pointe l/g (from Danse)=HOT
Those are my favorite "hottie" lips or lip combinations...lol


----------



## franimal (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

i like beet with new york apple l/s and spring bean lustreglass,


----------



## neverfadetogray (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

pink cabana l/s & sex ray l/g
pulsesetter c/g & squirt l/g
blonde on blonde l/s & lychee luxe l/g
...and rose pigment over basically anything ;]


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Pink Maribu l/s with Cellopink lipgelee on top


----------



## Jennybabes (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I love Syrup lipstick with Crystal Rose lipglass - really brightens the lipstick up.


----------



## petalpusher (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Right now, it's Modern Ms. l/s and Happening Gal l/g.


----------



## hellokitty (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 

 
_Aquamelon TLC with Wonderstruck lustreglass
Dervish l/l with VGV l/g
Pink Treat cremestick l/l, Deliciously Rich l/s, Flusterose l/g
Syrup l/s with Flusterose l/g
Whirl l/l with VGV l/s and l/g_

 
You are reminding me to resurface my dervish and my VGV !


----------



## poirot0153 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Raw Refined (cremestick liner) + Instant Gold (l/g)
Cedar (l/l) + Skew (l/s) + Viva Glam VI (l/g)
Cork (l/l) + Mahogany (l/s) + Sunny Boy (l/g)
Half-Red (l/l) + Sequin (l/s) + Petal Pusher (l/g)
Portside (l/l) + Skew (l/s) + Adventurous (l/g)
Portside (l/l) + Lovemate (l/s) + Tres Cher (l/g)
Sweet Brown (cremestick liner) + Embraceable (l/s) + Enchantress (l/g)
Sweet Brown (cremestick liner) + Plastique (l/s) + Viva Glam V (l/g)
Sweet Brown (cremestick liner) + Delish (l/s) + Poetique (l/g)


----------



## mellimello (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Legendary Femme l/s & Flashmode l/g is my new favorite. It's such a fun dark pink color!


----------



## juicyaddict (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Lately I am liking cranapple l/l with pulsesetter chromeglass.  Brightens the face.


----------



## contrabassoon (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Does anyone know of any combinations that i could do with squirt l/g ?


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Subculture Lipliner with Luminary Lustreglass


----------



## oddinary (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Sweetie l/s & Oi Oi Oi l/g!
Such a cute colour!


----------



## dreaeluna (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Dervish with Screenqueen


----------



## girly girl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

_I love taupe lipstick omg its so amazing._



​


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

i think my all time faves must be:

*sublime culture* cremestick l/l + *prrr* (absolutely obsessed with this lipglass) = gorgeous MLB frostier, it goes with cool and warm eyeshadows, i just love it so much!!!


*dervish* lip liner + *plink!* = MLB pinker, i love it! it's pink but not too much on your face if you know what i mean...


i have some many lip colours but always end up wearing one of those!


----------



## electrostars (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

wild 'bout you with sex ray over it is fucking GORGEOUS.
PICTURE:





and

i've come to find out that mauvellous! with little vi lustreglass over it is hot too.
picture:


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Plum Royale cremestick liner + Festivity LS (Balloonacy) + Silly Girl LG (Balloonacy) = Pure sex.  It is gorgeous.


----------



## looooch (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Plum Royale cremestick liner + Festivity LS (Balloonacy) + Silly Girl LG (Balloonacy) = Pure sex.  It is gorgeous._

 
WOW that does sound like pure sex
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  gonna have to try right away


----------



## Ernie (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I've been loving my new Rubia l/s. I top it with Corp de Ballet lipglass or Viva Glam V1 gloss. I always use taupe (eye) pencil as my lipliner.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Hue lipstick and Gemshine Lipgelee make a great nude lip for tan skin.


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Bunny Pink lipstick with Malibu Barbie lipglass. Pure love I tell you!


----------



## chocula (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Cream O Spice creme stick liner/Eden Rocks 
with or without Spring Bean or Squirt


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Yowza...did this today.  Loved it!

Prep+Prime Lip
Cranberry Liner
B-Cup LS
Flashmode Lustreglass


----------



## Ernie (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Here was my combo today:

Prep and Prime eye
Taupe (eye) pencil as lip liner
Style It Up l/s
Silly Girl l/g


----------



## longliveglamour (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Beet is really pretty to fill in your whole lip. I use it with Viva Glam VI lipstick and flashmode lusterglass. Whirl is really pretty also. I use it all the time, mainly with VGV or VGII and clear liplgass or Florabundance. Current is really pretty with Diva lipstick and oversexed plushglass. It's a really pretty dark lip!


----------



## Artemis (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Sublime culture lip pencil, Viva Glam V lipstick, dreamy lip glass My favorite for a nude mouth when I am wearing cooler shades.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I am in love with today's combo: 

+ Cargo reverse liner blended outside the lip line
+ MAC Prep + Prime Lip
+ MAC Raw Refined Crememstick Liner
+ MAC Embrace (not Embraceable) LS from the Holiday Tan Lips set
+ MAC Lustrewhite Lustreglass

Embrace is one of the hottest lipsticks MAC has ever made!


----------



## rocking chick (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Apply Girl about town l/s followed by Plink l/s

The ressult is a sweet slightly bright and nice PINK.


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I like Spice as a liner
Strange Hybrid lip stick
Prize Petal Lip Glass as a gloss!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Stripdown lip pencil
Style It Up! lipstick
Tongue-In-Chic lip lacquer for a more pinky-glassy look
or Pas-De-Deux for a metallic-gloss look.

They're both to die for, no joke. =D My icon is Stripdown, Style It Up!, and Tongue-In-Chic.

and you said you have Currant. That looks great with Orchidazzle and Tongue-In-Chic.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Let's see...I don't wear lipliner very often, but I'll post the combinations that work for me.  

.  Magenta lipliner + thin coat of Rocking Chick lipstick + thin layer of Veneer lacquer

.  light application Redd lipliner + Red no. 5 lipstick + clear gloss

.  Redd lipliner + Pure Vanity lipglass + light sprinkling of Reflects Red glitter

.  Orchidazzle lipstick + very very light application of Prize Shine Chromeglass


And the following is something that most people would only wear on Halloween/costume party/something of that nature, but is one of my favorite things to wear:

.  Rocking Chick lipstick + Shu Uemura BL 040 cobalt blue lipstick + clear gloss + light sprinkling of mixture of Reflects Blue and Fuchsia glitter

....yeah, that's all I got.


----------



## love_and_hate (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Dainty Cake l/s and Pink Poodle l/g. Instead of the frostastic look of Dainty Cake, the l/g spreads it around, turning it into gold shimmer, so its not as harsh. It looks hottt!!!!!
Also, lipbalm with Dark Side over it makes an amazing raspberry color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Check my signature for my coloring)


Kali


----------



## oddinary (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

*Sweetie Lipstick *and *Glamoursun l/g *will blow you away.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Sublime Culture Liner
Upnote Lipstick
Angel Cream Plushglass
Such a soft and pretty pink look! Love it for everyday


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

my new fav!
rebel l/s with flashmode lusterglass


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_*Sweetie Lipstick *and *Glamoursun l/g *will blow you away._

 
is glamoursun d/c?


----------



## I_Love_Tokidoki (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I love Spice l/l with Spring Bean and Snow Girl on top!


----------



## oddinary (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *badkittekitte* 

 
_is glamoursun d/c?_

 
Yup, it was! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was from Sundressing.
If you can, see if you can swap for it? I love that colour! Full of pink iridescence... goodness!


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Petal lure lipstick with White Magic ligplass over it.... so pretty


----------



## Susanne (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Since Fafi my favourite combos are

Fun n Sexy + Cult Fave

Fun n Sexy + Totally It


----------



## dazzlelights (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

currant lipliner
bronze shimmer l/s
instant gold l/g

plum lipliner
underworld l/s
decorative l/s


----------



## fashionette (May 1, 2008)

*What's your favorite lip combo?*

Here's some of mine:

*pink poodle l/g + florabundance l/g* = lovely milky flamingo pink.
*florabundance l/g + cultured l/g* = mauvey nude pink.
*freckletone l/s + saint germain l/s + jellybabe lipgelée* = flesh toned pink.
*freckletone l/s + florabundance l/g* = soft peach.
*nymphette l/g + cultured l/g* = a sweet pink shade. really pretty.
*saint germain l/s + cultured* = cool barbie pink.
*girl about town l/s + pink poodle l/g* = hot pink. sooo pretty. I wear this on my avatar.
*freckletone l/s + jellybabe lipgelée* = MLBB peachy shade.


I use florabundance a lot, haha. It's just such a great color, on it's own and over lipstick/glass.


Now, post!


----------



## stickles (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

My new favorite!!

*High Top* l/s + *Lollipop Lovin* l/s + a swipe of *Nymphette* l/g = duochromey perfect mauviness!!

I love that I normally find high top too blue and LL too nude, but together they are juuuuust right.


----------



## Angelcorrine (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

My two favorites at the moment are:

*Petting Pink tlc, Sashimi Mimi l/s* and *Prize Petal l/g* - Sheer Peachy Pink
*Petting Pink tlc, Hue l/s* and *Bonus Beat l/g* - Sheer Neutral

I pretty much use Petting Pink under everything!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

I don't do a lot of combining lip products, but my fave combo is Plink l/s + Instant Gold l/g.


----------



## RaynelleM (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

My fav's right now (until I get more MAC lip stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):

Up The Amp l/s + Cultured l/g
Lip Erase + Gel l/s + 1N l/g
Oak l/p + 4N ls + Revealing l/g (sometimes w/ a dab of Gel l/s on top, in the center of the lips)
Magenta l/p + Girl About Town l/s + Pink Poodle l/g (sometimes w/ a light frosty pink on top, in the center of the lips)


----------



## iluvmac (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

BBQ l/l, O l/s, Clear Gloss; Lure l/l, Vegas Volt l/s, Nice Buzz plushglass; Stripdown l/l, Nice Buzz plushglass + Revved-Up pigment.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

Right now its Ahoy There! topped off with Comet Blue dazzleglass


----------



## n_c (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

Probably a bit boring for ya'll but mine is hug me l/s + vivaglam v l/g...everyday wear!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

One of my favourite combinations of late is Russian Red lipstick plus Love Knot lustreglass... so hot!


----------



## amber_j (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

At the moment I'm loving:
* Polished Up l/s + Hey, Sailor l/g (for work)
* London Life l/s + Hey, Sailor l/g (for going out)

OK, I confess. I'm just loving Hey, Sailor and wearing it with everything!


----------



## twilightessence (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

I just discovered (like 20 minutes ago LOL) Port Red + Money, Honey Dazzleglass. It looks like Dorothy's ruby slippers. Beautiful.


----------



## theblackqueen (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

Hmmm I think I like Diva LS with Bizaarish LG best


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (May 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

I love pink lips! So my favorites are:

1. Half-Red l/l, Madame B l/s, and Cultured l/g

(Madame B is a limited edition, and I haven't seen that color at a counter for the longest time, so I'm trying to save it as much as I can!)

2. Rockin' Chick l/s with Pink Poodle l/g

I also love "Courting Rose" by itself.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 7, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

Some of my favorites are:

Utter Pervette l/s + Like Venus Dazzleglass
Hue l/s + VGVI l/g
1N l/s + Instant Gold l/g
Plink l/s + Pleasure Principle Dazzleglass
High Tea l/s + Instant Gold l/g
3N l/s + Sweetness l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 7, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

right now I'm loving these two bold combos:

Port red l/s + Lover Alert d/g
Girl about Town l/s + Steppin OUt d/g


----------



## Manda718 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: What's your favorite lip combo?*

Plink! lipstick and Amber Russe lip gelee 
Lollipop Loving lipstick and Shush! tendertone


----------



## Brittni (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

*MELROSE MOOD LIPSTICK + SWEETIE CAKE LIPGLOSS = HEAVEN

*It is the prettiest combination! It takes a light lippie with a bright lipgloss and makes it the pErFecT pink lip! For me, anyway.


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

soar l/l, chatter box l/s and nymphette l/g


----------



## aimee (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

cranapple lipliner
fun n sexy lipstick
ms. fizz dazzleglass

caution: its bold haha


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

my current faves are

little tease lipliner
fleshpot lipstick
and glamoursun lipglass
the effect is nude/pink with red iridescence lovely!!!

angel lipstick
babied lip laquer

fleshpot lipstick
with fafi urrely frivolous on top


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

M.A.C Red l/s + Ms. Fizz dazzleglass! <3

Girl About Town l/s + Comet Blue dazzleglass

Creme de la femme l/s + backlit 3D glass


----------



## kimmy (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

fleshpot l/s + pink grapefruit l/g
classic dame mattene + spring bean l/g


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

My fave combo right now is Nars Sunset Strip lg over one coating of MAC Electro ls. 

Check the avatar.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Burgundy l/l w/ craving l/s & russian red
whirl l/l w/ angel
whirl & Subculture are my fav's & I love gloss. 
*A girl can never have enough gloss


----------



## acidtongue (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Don't know if these have been mentioned but...

 I love High tea w/ florabundance over it. It's the perfect everyday neutral for me. 

For nude, I mix fleshpot with honeylove to darken it a little bit. I can't really pull them off on their own, one is too light and the other too dark but together they're great.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Pleasureseeker l/s + sugartrance l/g = <3


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Up the Amp LS
Lush n' Lilac Cremestick Liner
C-Thru LG


----------



## LaurelLiz (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Gentle Simmer Slimshine w/ E-Z Baby Tendertone on top.


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Up the Amp LS
Lush n' Lilac Cremestick Liner
C-Thru LG_

 
Up the Amp looks great with foolishly fab plushglass over the top too


----------



## Ruby Lou (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Currant, Nightmoth, or Vino liner, Up the Amp l/s, and Comet Blue or Ms. Fizz Dazzleglass

Nightmoth liner, Cyber l/s, Comet Blue Dazzleglass

Brick liner, Venetian l/g

Hollywood Nights l/s, Reflects Pink glitter, and a professional sealer

Cork liner, Bronze shimmer l/s, Instant Gold l/g

Naked Rose liner, Viva VI l/s, Viva VI l/g

And I carry Ruby Woo where ever I go, hence the screen name


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Discovered this one today: 

Prep+Prime Lip
Plum Royale Cremestick Liner
Lovemate LS
Spanking Rich Dazzleglass

HOT


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Discovered this one today: 

Prep+Prime Lip
Plum Royale Cremestick Liner
Lovemate LS
Spanking Rich Dazzleglass

HOT_

 
Mmmmmm..... Lovemate l/s is ALWAYS hot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Now that's one I wish like hell they'd bring back.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Mmmmmm..... Lovemate l/s is ALWAYS hot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Now that's one I wish like hell they'd bring back._

 
Amen!  That combo that I wore today looks so good, I want to ask myself out on a date.


----------



## devin (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

vino or currant lipliner
violetta lipstick(pro)
ms fizz dazzleglass


----------



## ploylovesmac (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

*please me l/s and ample pink plush/g gives you an amazing nude pink!!!*
*gtta luv 'em!!*


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

surprisingly, subculture + date night dazzleglass. 

magenta + pink poodle lipglass. 

beet + ruby woo lipstick.


----------



## StylsihBlondi (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

i have a lot of lipsticks from MAC so i usually mix them when i wear it...I usually wear lip liner and i use to use stone but now i use a different color i forgot the name but its a light color so it doesnt show too much when my lipstick comes off and i usually mix my light colors over the dark colors or the other way around but i usually use pale colors like...

Myth 

Luster 

found my LIP LINER haha...its Subculture I dont wear lip gloss i dont like the shiny look i like my lipstick to me Matte


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Soar l/l + Pink Nouveau l/s + Pink Poodle l/g = Super sexy Barbie lips!!


----------



## captodometer (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Solar Plum l/s + Soft and Slow l/g

Deep Attraction l/s + Happening Gal l/g

Milani Deep Coppper l/s + Pink Grapefruit l/g

Fresh Moroccan l/s + Avarice l/g


----------



## vividdreamer (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Dervish l/l + Cult Fave l/g is really pretty. I also like Dervish with Viva Glam V, Dervish with Nymphette...Dervish is just great all around!


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Pervette l/s + Cellopink Lip Gelle + Comet Blue Dazzleglass

its like the pigmetn Pink Pearl, but wearable for lips!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Summerfruit l/l +Pleasureseeker l/s


----------



## melonella (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

It's vivid for me, but I am definitely becoming very fond of So Scarlet lipstick with Cherry Blossom lipglass over top.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Stone l/l
Vanity's Chlid l/s
C-Thru l/g


----------



## MacNeill59 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Honey B. cremestick liner with Viva Glam 5 and either love nectar or instant gold- the perfect champagne nude lip

smolder (YES smolder) with cyber and palatial!!!! Goth loveliness!! Try it

lovedust with metalphysical- my going out lip

cranapple cremestick liner with impassioned and Miss Fizz

can you tell I'm a drag queen?


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Not all MAC but:
Ahoy, There! l/s
with
N.Y.C. Black Cherry Frost. l/g


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Recently I've been rocking Lollipop Lovin with Ample Pink plushglass over the top - gorge!


----------



## mac_aiken (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I am currently loving Plum Royale liner, Light and Ripe l/s and Foolishly Fab Plushglass.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I like pair Viva Glam V l/s with Voile s/s and top it off with Sugar Trance l/g. It's a nice natural look for my lips


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I am currently in love with

Fleshpot lipstick + C-Thru lipglass =super nude lip
Peachstock + Prr = i just love it!
Angel lipstick + Viva Glam 6 Special edition = pretty pink!
Cranapple + Full fuschia = super pink lips!

and thats all I can think of for now


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Dark Side l/s applied with a brush, leaving the inner part of the bottom lip nude w/ some Big Baby plush glass l/g is a great berry lip color look.


----------



## kkischer04 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

The mua at the store the other day recommended

Gingerroot liner w/ VG2...and I love it. Just needs a clear gloss, I'm not used to satins


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Xenomorph* 

 
_Let's see...the following is something that most people would only wear on Halloween/costume party/something of that nature, but is one of my favorite things to wear:

. Rocking Chick lipstick + Shu Uemura BL 040 cobalt blue lipstick + clear gloss + light sprinkling of mixture of Reflects Blue and Fuchsia glitter_

 
I love the look of blue lips, or a bluish sheen on them! I like to wear Blast O' Blue and Fun 'N Sexy lipsticks together, or Blast O' Blue alone with Comet Blue dazzleglass.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I am loving Rapturous Mattene with Rich & Ripe lipglass on top for a rich red/berry fall lip.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Right now my two favs are Kirsch mattene wiht Jampacked l/g and Rapturous mattene wiht CoC l/g both are just pure love <3


----------



## slipnslide (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I'm a firm believer that you can do at least 50% of all lips with EITHER Whirl or Spice... one midtone mauvish pink, one more orangy neutral tone. Since I have those two, any time I look at another one I just end up going "you know, I could really just use one of those two..." and it doesn't seem to be worth the money. Now, if I were into more reds or fuschias or something like that!

My latest hot lip is Whirl with Painterly daubed underneath to sort of lip erase, with Lollipop Loving ls and Glamoursun lg.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Ravishing + Love Nectar

I love it soooo


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Girl about town + Ms. Fizz Dazzelglass!= <33


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Girl about town + Ms. Fizz Dazzelglass!= <33


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I'm on a total Cult of Cherry l/g kick right now, it's THE perfect red for the season.

For a bright, glamorous holiday red:
- Cherry l/p (line & fill), Russian Red l/s, Cult of Cherry l/g

For a truly decadent lip:
- Chesnut l/p (line & fill), Nightmoth l/p (line), Chock-ful mattene, Cult of Cherry l/g (pushed into center of lips)

For something sexy, but still young and effortless:
- Syrup l/s, Cult of Cherry l/g


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

ok my favorite is:

oak liner
politely pink l/s
sugarrimmed dazzleglass


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

*Mines is Gel and Mac Red.... Red is too darn bold for my brown skin tone and gel is a whole nother story. I cut half of Mac Red and all of Gel and mixed them both together... Here's what I got!
*Attachment 6854

Attachment 6855


----------



## BreBreLuvsMAC (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I think Current would look good with So Scarlet Lipstick from the Cult of Cherry collection


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Myth lipstick and Ms Fizz dazzleglass its a really gorgeous peach color.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Girl about town + Ms. Fizz Dazzelglass!= <33_

 
that sounds super hawt


----------



## versace (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

myth+pink lemonade


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

what do you guys think would go well with Eager l/s?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Spring Bean Lustreglass over Russian Red l/s gives RR this amazing glossy pop, while sticking to its distinct color.

I like purple lips so I pair Odyssey l/s with Comet Blue Dazzle glass. I also like to use Capricious l/s with CBDG.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Right now I'm loving Bare slimshine plus love nectar l/g and a little bit of bare necessity dazzleglass

oh, and gaily slimshine and rich and ripe l/g


----------



## skittishkitty (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Fanfare + Baby Sparks 
Modesty + Baby Sparks


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

dervish lip pencil
angel l/s
nypmphette l/g

chomaliving chromeglass by itself is gorgeous

and lollipop lovin' l/s with nymphette l/g


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

fresh brew l/s & creme cerise l/s with ungaro pastel emotion l/g = THE BEST NON PINK-NUDE LIPS for NC 35 (actually 37ish these days, for I got a really good tan) Creme Cerise and Fresh Brew are a bit too yellow/brown and pastel emotion neutralizes them just the right amount without making the whole look baby pink nude.

Ooooh, I forgot: for those wishing to use their Electro l/s: Electro with Style Minx l/g or Fashion l/g (from Dress Camp)  or any sort of bright pink l/g looks FANTASTIC!! - it looks hyper real and soo lickable!! (like a piece of candy) Lips become this duochrome neon red color... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well you gotta see it for yourselves..


I'll see if I can post pics..


----------



## jannat84 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

fuschia fix lip conditioner with viva glam IV SE lip glass....love it! it gives a real nice pink lip...


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

MAC Red and Gel...A Fierce pink tone!

Mac Red is a like a fuchsia tone with a  Stain finish
Gel is a golden color with a frost finish...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I just found my favourite barbie lip combination. Melrose mood lipstick with the lipglass from the rose lips set.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I just happened on this combo earlier: Blast O' Blue lipstick with a layer of Rich & Ripe lipglass over it. It really brings out the bluish pearlized pigments in the lipglass, and the two shades blended make a lovely dusky rose colour.


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

dervish l/l (or any pink or nude l/l), snob ls & cultureclash l/g


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I really like nude lips right now and ive been wearing

creme de nude creme sheen L/S
and Underage lipglass

together I really like it! Im really fair and this is a perfect nude color combo for me!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Viva Glam V + Viva Glam V Lipglass
Viva Glam V + Date Night
Viva Glam V + Baby Sparks
Viva Glam V + Sugarrimmed (my absolute favorite lip combo)
Quiet, Please + Sugarrimmed
Quiet, Please + Bonus Beat


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Most items I use Pink Treat liner or Soar liner, warmer colors I go Gingerroot or Softwood

Creme de la Femme + Pink Meringue
VGV + VGVI l/g for a pinker lip or VGV + Major Minor l/g for a warmer lip
Fabby + All Woman
Ramblin Rose + Enchantress
Mellow Flame + Lil Hot Pepper
Pink Maribu + Star Nova
Fast Thrill + Ensign


----------



## ShortnSassy (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

my perfect nude lip on everyone: 

viva glam VI gloss over creme d'nude cremesheen!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_
Ooooh, I forgot: for those wishing to use their Electro l/s: Electro with Style Minx l/g or Fashion l/g (from Dress Camp)  or any sort of bright pink l/g looks FANTASTIC!! - it looks hyper real and soo lickable!! (like a piece of candy) Lips become this duochrome neon red color... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well you gotta see it for yourselves.._

 
That sounds spectacular. 

For those looking for some really intense, vibrant lips:

Cyber + Full Force Violet Pigment
Morange + Love Knot (from Naughty Nauticals)
Girl About Town + Magenta Madness pigment
Magenta lipliner (to fill lips) + Vino lipliner (to line & define) + Morningglory lustreglass (for shine)


----------



## Hasidic_Hat (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Just in case you might have the following... 

Viva Glam I + Cult of Cherry (+ 3D Gold glitter sometimes ;})
Dubonnet + Venetian 
Viva Glam V l/s + Underage
Viva Glam I + Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Mine changes all the time but right now I'm loving:

Spirit l/s + Soft and Slow l/g (sorta neutral but had character)
Lollipop Lovin l/s + Pink Grapefruit l/g (again neutral but pops)
Girl About Town l/s + Love Alert dazzleglass (bright hot lips)
Chatterbox l/s + Steppin Out dazzleglass (my favourite pink combo)
Vegas Volt l/s + Sock Hop l/g (this is the only coral combo my cool toned   skin can handle and it looks great)


----------



## MacMe4ever (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

here are a few combos:

chestnut l/l + viva glam v l/s & l/g
chestnut l/l + modesty
nightmoth l/l + soft n slow l/g (from Neo-Sci Fi collection) & jampacked l/g
viva glam l/g + baby sparks d/g


----------



## liz749 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

one i wear all the time is viva glam v lipstick with baby sparks over it. beautiful!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

E-z baby tendertone with to swoon for l/s over top and underage l/g mixed with pleasure principle d/g.


----------



## chickatthegym (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*






I love High Tea lipstick with Underage Lipglass over it. I don't wear lipliner because I always mess it up and "Draw outside the lines" but I love the way it looks on other people. What would be a good liner to wear with that combo? I only have Spice liner right now and one other old one I haven't even used that I bought years ago lol.


----------



## VintageAqua (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Subculture l/l + Hug Me L/s + Love nectar l/g= perfect nude for pigmented lips

Vino liner + Rebel lipstick + nice buzz plushglass= instant purple-pink wow lips! 

Burgandy liner + Dare you lipstick + Love alert dazzleglass= dark red combo

Whirl lipliner + Viva V lipstick + Ample Pink plushglass= mid-tone pink

Brick liner + Russian Red lipstick + Vellum shadow (center) + clear glass = sexy duochrome cherry red 

There are tons more but these are my faves!


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Blankety + Viva II + Ample Pink plushglass =gorgeous pinky nude

Rocker (LE) + Clear glass + Reflects Blackened Red glitter = sparkly shiny ruby slippers lips, if that makes sense

Not So Innocent (LE) + Florabundance = cotton candy pink


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Fun 'N' Sexy (LE) + Rich & Ripe (LE) = Candy-coloured lips, like a strawberry lollipop


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Fun Fun l/s + Comet Blue Dazzleglass
Pink Pearl Pigment + Clear l/g


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Prudeaux slimhine + Love Nectar lustreglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: Actually all l/s look amazing with love nectar! hahahha


----------



## cody (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

My favorite is Courting Rose l/g over Sequin l/s!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Viva Glam VI + Love Nectar Lustreglass.

It is sooooo beautiful!!! <3


----------



## Fieeh (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

2N Lippie with Prrr Lipglass - amazing on my NW20 skin!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I'm nc40 and love 3N ls over Spice l/l - its the perfect nudie beige but with a little extra something... 

Spice is just amazing like that.  Ive fallen in love with it again.


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Fun Fun l/s + Clear Lipglass mixed with Reflects Blue Glitter
Angel l/s  + Clear Lipglass mixed with Reflects Blue Glitter


----------



## Brittni (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Lollipop loving l/s with melon piggie over top...SHA BAM


----------



## cocomia (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Shy Shine l/s with Pink Grapefruit l/g
Twig l/s with VGV l/g


----------



## rarity (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Here are two that I love:

Blankety l/s + Pinkarat l/g
VGV l/s + fleur de light l/g


----------



## Malena (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

petal lure l/s & love nectar lustreglass

VGV & big baby plushglass


----------



## jen77 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Just tried this at store today, and loved it

Hue lipstick + C-Thru gloss


----------



## versace (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

pleasureseeker+ola mango
myth+pink graipfruit
high tea+love nectar


----------



## Kimmer (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

N/A


----------



## kaexbabey (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

my favorite at the moment is

lollipop loving lipstick w/ posh it up plushglass!
pretty pinky gold!


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Please me lipstick with c-thru or florabundance lipglass!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Pretty Please l/s and Icescape l/g is my current fav <3


----------



## psychotums (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

A few lip combos I love are:
Subculture l/l, 1N l/s, Oyster Girl l/g
Pomposity l/s, Love Alert d/g
Subculture l/l, Hue l/s, Spring Bean l/g
Cranapple l/l, Impassioned l/s, Flashmode l/g
Hollywood Nights l/s, Love Knot l/g (This looks SO hot because of Love Knot's duochrome!)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Beet l/l
Underage l/g
Wild 'Bout You l/s

For this combo, it's important to blend the Underage gloss into the Beet lip liner, and THEN put the Wild 'Bout You lip stick ON TOP. It's an amazing deep magenta lip color.


----------



## trendoid (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Plumful l/s
Date Night dazzleglass


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I love Viva Glam II and Nymphette.


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Speed Dial l/s + Out To Shock (LE) l/s 
Lavender Whip l/s + Petite Indulgence creamsheen glass


----------



## Divafeva (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I am loving

Revlon Matte Lipstick in Pink Pout and Starlet Kiss 
and 
Curtsy Lipstick with Love Nectar


----------



## eidetica (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Way out of my box is Chintz, neat neutral but it glows neon blue around my lip edges... So Pink Grapefruit glass fixes lovely! (orange neutralizes blue...) And I wear that a lot. 

I want P Grapefruit back. Please?

Put the pencil on, color in a bit- it will tell you what color lipstick. If it lies wipe it off and try again. Eventually you'll break the little sucker and


----------



## kitanablade3 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I've absolutely been in LOVE with "What a Do" l/s & "Live & Dye" l/g from the BBR collection! It's a nice warm, peachy feel. a


----------



## makeba (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

i am loving
Fresh Brew lipstick, BBQ lip liner and Sappalicious lipgelee


----------



## vmg85 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

3N or blankety lipstick with Instant gold lustreglass or 2N lipglass

Myth lipstick with Ola mango lipglass

Creme D'nude lipstick with Underage or love nectar is gorgeous too


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Marquise d' with live and dye mixed with MUFE neutral shine on loose powder. Gorgeous gold peachy nude.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

P+P Lip
Plum Royale Cremestick Liner (For a more drama, use Nightmoth)
HK 'Sweet Strawberry' LG
A touch of Little VI (Little 6) Lustreglass at the center of the lower lip


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Fashion Mews l/s + Baby Sparks d/g +  a little bit of Comet Blue d/g
I got complimented on this combo yesterday


----------



## Poupette (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Rich and Ripe lipglass with Snowscene lipglass on top!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Tanarama l/s and Dreamy l/g on top


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Today I love:

Estee Lauder 'Frosted Apricot' All Day L/S (with lip brush)
softened with MAC 'Mimmy' L/G


----------



## VIC MAC (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I have a few combinations I like wearing:

1. Stripdown l/l, Fresh Brew l/s, and a bit of Cultured l/g in the middle of the lips!
2. Angel l/s with Underage l/g
3. Oak l/l, Myth l/s and a little dab of Naked Space l/g ( neo sci fi )
4. Spice l/l, Creme in your coffe l/s (cremeteam) Boy Bait c/g (cremeteam)

I could go on......

Vic


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Cute Ster l/s with Mimmy l/g
Mimmy l/g with She Loves Candy l/g
Fast Friends l/g with Nice Kitty l/g


----------



## michelle79 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Girl About Town l/s & Malibu Barbie l/g
What A Do! l/s & Soft Wave l/g


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

Fafi's High Top with Date Night d/g 

Lavender Whip with Opal lustreglass


----------



## kelticmaddox (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Post your amazing MAC lip combinations..*

I just discovered that Brave l/s with Creamsheen gloss in Partial to Pink is pretty nice.  Makes a creamy but clean mid tone pink.


----------



## psychotums (Feb 27, 2009)

Pink Grapefruit l/g over Big Bow l/s is beautiful! Perfect for spring and summer ^^


----------



## pianohno (Mar 8, 2009)

Hue l/s and Underage l/g! Also, Cute-ster l/s and Mimmy l/g


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 9, 2009)

I did a few lip combos! & with pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








1. Clear l/g + Helium pigment + Reflects Blue glitter
2. Fun Fun l/s + Clear l/g + Helium pigment + Reflects Blue glitter
3. Fleshpot l/s + 2N l/g
4. Bonus Beat l/g + Sugarrimmed d/g
5. Nice Kitty l/g + Pink Pearl pigment
6. Clear l/g + Pink pigment + Pink Opal pigment
7. Fun Fun l/s + Pink Fish tlc


----------



## sparkle1017 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have two new combos I love. For a pretty raspberry color, I use New York Apple l/s and Viva Glam VI l/g. For a bright coral color, I use Crosswires l/s and Plus Luxe l/g. Both combos look awesome!


----------



## experiment2344 (Mar 25, 2009)

Stripdown and angel
Stripdown(looks just like my lipcolor lol) Modesty and VGVlipglass
a non mac lipliner and girl about town
Stripdown modesty and prr(sounds weird but I swear it works for me)
Stripdown hot gossip and prr


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 25, 2009)

Popster TLC, Lollipop Loving Lipstick and Mimmy Lipglass (AMAZING!!)
Pink Fish TLC, Cute Ster Lipstick and Mimmy Lipglass (everyday nude lip combo)
Strayin' Lipstick and Nice Kitty Lipglass


----------



## HerShe (Mar 25, 2009)

Sweetie l/s with Big Baby l/g to make it look for mauve then pink or Lustering l/s with Nice Kitty l/g to make a bright pink lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....i love pink


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm liking Myth l/s and Plastique l/s mixed together.

I take a small amount of each with a small spatula and mix them together on the back of my hand.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 28, 2009)

I am in LOVE with "Bare" Slimeshine!!!  

I used Spice Liner with it and it looks great!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 6, 2009)

I did Glodiola l/s + Date Night dazzleglass yesterday and it looked hot!


----------



## bea_16 (Apr 10, 2009)

lollipop loving + popster tlc
lollipop loving + nymphette l/g


----------



## Tahti (Apr 17, 2009)

Hue L/S and Florabundance L/G with Subculture L/P. I never use the first two so I tried them out - they looked great, lovely nude lip, but still kind of sheer..? If that makes sense xD

L/P in Plum, L/S in Lavender Whip and Mega Lipgelee. I tried this out from my friend's collection, PERFECT lavender lip. I have my own ones in the mail to me now I loved it so much! ;D


----------



## Bombshell1981 (Apr 23, 2009)

Today I am loving...

Hue l/s + Extra Amps d/g = Gorgeous sparkly pink lips


----------



## -.LadyKay* (Apr 27, 2009)

Brave red or speak louder with Full For you over top! Gorgeous and bright!


----------



## Phannimal (Apr 27, 2009)

For a nude lip, I like Freckletone with saplicious lipgelee on top


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Apr 29, 2009)

Lollipop loving with simply delicious tricolor lipglass ( I wasn´t in to them at all, but this combo is beautiful and compliments LL great so the color doesn´t change....) 

Myth l/s with nymphette l/g (or NARS turkish delight)
Angel l/s, dervish l/l, petal pusher lustreglass


----------



## michelle79 (May 3, 2009)

Angel l/s & 2N l/g


----------



## cocomia (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparkle1017* 

 
_I have two new combos I love. For a pretty raspberry color, I use New York Apple l/s and Viva Glam VI l/g. For a bright coral color, I use Crosswires l/s and Plus Luxe l/g. Both combos look awesome!_

 
Could you please post a picture of these looks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm intrigued, but I don't have any of those lippies except for Plus Luxe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my own combinations:
1. Pink Grapefruit l/g + Hug Me l/s
2. Hug Me l/s + Popster TLC
3. What A Do! l/s + Hug Me l/s
4. Popster TLC + Plus Luxe l/g

I will try to post pictures as soon as I have time!


----------



## yepanotherone (May 4, 2009)

electro lipstick
portside lipliner
clear or lightly pigmented dazzleglass or gloss


----------



## Brie (May 12, 2009)

I love

Costa Chic l/s with Mimmy l/g

Pink Fish TLC with Fashion Mews

Tribalist with a clear gloss with Basic red Pigment mixed into it


----------



## rarity (May 12, 2009)

Today I'm loving Angel l/s with Lovechild l/g.


----------



## jen77 (May 12, 2009)

angel + baby sparks dazzleglass
snob + extra amps dazzleglass
angel + steppin out dazzleglass
lust lipgloss + boy bait 
3n + boy bait
angel + fashion scoop
snob + ever so rich
strayin + petite indulgence
strayin + steppin out dazzleglass
marquise d + mimmy
hue + mimmy
funshine slimshine + utterly posh dazzleglass


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 13, 2009)

Myth l/s with Goldyrocks Dazzleglass is my new fave nude lip!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 14, 2009)

Underage lipglass with a tiny tap of violet pigment and for sparkle, add pink venus dazzleglass.


----------



## pcsocake (May 16, 2009)

mauve lipliner (don't have MAC version but I use Revlon Mauve l/l, Fleshpot l/s, Wild Bout You l/s


----------



## Okami08 (May 16, 2009)

Nice Kitty lipglass with Comet Blue dazzleglass

Voile slimshine with Goldyrocks dazzleglass


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 25, 2009)

Oak lipliner + Brave new bronze lipstick + C-thru lipgloss.
Stripdown lipliner + Viva Glam II + Ample Pink plushglass.
Cranapple creamliner + Girl About Town  + Pink lemonade.


----------



## AshleyTatton (May 25, 2009)

Blow Dry L/S (LE from the BBR collection) + Spring Bean Lustre Glass. 
even prettier than putting it on top of Lollipop Lovin!


----------



## barbieismetal (May 28, 2009)

I love wearing

Myth L/S with Rags to Riches or Funtabulous D/G
Melrose Mood L/S with Comet Blue D/G
Girl About Town L/S with Pervette L/S over it
Snob L/S & Morning Glory L/G
Rebel L/S & Snow Girl L/G


----------



## blowyourmind (May 30, 2009)

some combos with pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Snob l/s + Cult Fave l/g





Snob l/s + Comet Blue d/g + Ms. Fizz d/g





Fun Fun l/s + Ms. Fizz d/g





Fashion Mews l/s + Funtabulous d/g


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Blowyourmind for the picc idea. I just bought Creme d' Nude so I paired it up with my favorite DazzleGlass (Baby Sparks) and came with this:






It's a nice  nude color with pink and a tiny bit of glitter- not too much but it looks very shiny.


----------



## jen77 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jen77* 

 
_angel + baby sparks dazzleglass
snob + extra amps dazzleglass
angel + steppin out dazzleglass
lust lipgloss + boy bait 
3n + boy bait
angel + fashion scoop
snob + ever so rich
strayin + petite indulgence
strayin + steppin out dazzleglass
marquise d + mimmy
hue + mimmy
funshine slimshine + utterly posh dazzleglass_

 
Few more

lollipop loving + nymphette
hue + underage
marquise d + bare nessacity dazzleglass
bombshell + wonderstruck


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2009)

My newest fave is Creme Cup l/s + Snowscene l/g, yum!


----------



## rrp147 (Jun 15, 2009)

Show Orchid L/s + Lollipop Loving L/s = L.o.v.e.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Creme Cerise l/s and Gold Rebel l/g
Brave New Bronze l/s and Gold Rebel l/g
Brave New Bronze l/s and Virgin Kiss l/g
Lollipop Loving l/s and Virgin Kiss l/g
Lollipop Loving l/s and Extra Amps d/g
Popster TLC and Miss Dynamite d/g
Popster TLC, Lollipop Loving l/s and Smile d/g
Quiet, Please l/s and Virgin Kiss l/g


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Milkshake* 

 
_




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 17, 2009)

My absolute fav is velvetella l/l with viva glam vi l/g!
Daily combo, which I love as well, C thru l/g with moth to flame d/g over it...perfect nude lip...for me!


----------



## aim4SPICE (Jun 18, 2009)

A good MAC lip combination is Touch lipstick, and Oh Baby lipglass over the top


----------



## Pink_Cupcake16 (Jun 20, 2009)

Fresh Brew & Chai
Bombshell & Nymphette
Hue & Underage or Oyster Girl
Sandy B or Ramblin' Rose & Enchantress
Creme d' Nude or Fleshpot & C-Thru
Plum Dandy & Pop Mode
Rage & Goldensoft 
Sweetie & Cultured


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 22, 2009)

purple rite ls + love knot lustreglass


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 23, 2009)

My new fave combos are:

Brave New Bronze lipstick (Style Warriors) w/ Nightmoth lipliner and Liberated l/g (Style Warriors)

Up the Amp L/s with magenta LL around the entire lipline with vino on the corners to contour

Violet pigment mixed with OCC's Clear Lip Tar (okay the lip tar isnt MAC but it's still amazingly pretty!)

FYI: I'm an NC45/50 in S.F.F.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jun 28, 2009)

Saint Germain l/s + Nice Kitty l/g
makes a really pretty medium bubblegum pink!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Jun 28, 2009)

Milan Mode l/s with Pink Poodle l/g makes a perfect hot/bubble-gum pink.


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 11, 2009)

Shy Girl Creamsheen + Smile Dazzleglass = !!!


----------



## Growing Wings (Jul 17, 2009)

At the mo I'm wearing Bubbles l/s with Jampacked l/g.  Such a pretty and wearable purple lip


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 20, 2009)

please excuse the sloppiness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Cultureboom l/s + Rue d'Rouge d/g





Melrose Mood l/s + a mixture of clear gloss, Fuchsia lipmix & reflects blue glitter





Lollipop Loving l/s + Petit Four l/g





Fashion Mews l/s + Eclectic Edge l/g





Melrose Mood l/s + Crystal Rose l/g





Lavender Whip l/s + Hot Stuff p/g





Lavender Whip l/s + Hot Stuff p/g + Via Veneto d/g


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jul 21, 2009)

My recent faves:
 V.G. 5 lipstick & l/g with Plum l/l

Funtabulous Dazzleglass w/ Currant l/l


----------



## lindado (Jul 21, 2009)

petting pink tlc + hue l/s it makes my lips a really soft pink colour


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Jul 21, 2009)

Coral Polyp l/s from the Dame Edna collection with Hothouse l/g over top.  It's brilliant!


----------



## tinyturtle (Jul 21, 2009)

Dare You l/s with cushy white plushglass over it.  i'm NC40 and always get compliments on this look.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 28, 2009)

Show Orchid Lipstick + Lightswitch 3D Lipglass + Comet Blue Dazzleglass

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3565/...ce58a745fe.jpg


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Jul 30, 2009)

Diva Lipstick + Flashmode Lustreglass = vampy deep burgundy vinyl

Oh Baby Lipglass + Oyster Girl Lipglass + C-Thru Lipglass = my perfect multidimensional, shimmering nude

Pink Plaid Lipstick + Popmode Lipglass = creamy, muted violet mauve 

(I use a drugstore nude lip liner for everything, only to reduce bleeding/feathering)


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panties* 

 
_my fav of all time is: 

v-red l/g and so baroque l/g on top





_

 
That combo is GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## xBubblegum (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Milkshake* 

 
_Thanks Blowyourmind for the picc idea. I just bought Creme d' Nude so I paired it up with my favorite DazzleGlass (Baby Sparks) and came with this:






It's a nice  nude color with pink and a tiny bit of glitter- not too much but it looks very shiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cmariemac (Aug 10, 2009)

costa chic and pink lemonade 
fleshpot and splendid
coral poly and red devil


----------



## michelle79 (Aug 17, 2009)

I love these looks:

MAC Girl About Town l/s w/MAC Magnetique, MAC Malibu Barbie or MAC Nice Kitty l/gs
MAC What A Do l/s w/MAC Soft Wave l/g
MAC Real Doll l/s w/Baby Sparks Dazzleglass & NARS Miss Sadie l/p
MAC Lavender Whip l/s w/MAC Dazzlepuss Dazzleglass
MAC Brave New Bronze l/s w/2N l/g
MAC 3N l/s w/MAC Fashion Pack l/g
MAC Lollipop Loving l/s w/MAC Euro Beat Dazzleglass

part/non MAC:

MAC Queen's Sin l/s w/Sephora Bronzed Beauty l/g
NARS Belle De Jour l/s w/NARS Giza l/g


----------



## deedeedee (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xBubblegum* 

 
_This looks absolutely gorgeous!_

 
I agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Too bad my lips are far too red for me to achieve this.


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 20, 2009)

Magenta l/l, Show Orchid l/s, and Magnetique l/g on top. For when I just don't give a damn and want to stand out!

Strawbaby l/s and Soft & Slow l/g for a darker neutral lip look


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

CB96 
Auburn Lipliner


----------



## foizzy (Aug 22, 2009)

Boots brand dark rose l/l all over lips + Party Mate l/s + Fashion Scoop cremesheen l/g = The prettiest pink lips!


----------



## makeupmakeup (Sep 11, 2009)

I love to wear "*Fresh Brew*" lipstick w/ "*Cha*i" lip gloss. with my skin color it's the perfect nude lip. I wear it with my Dramatic eye looks


Nc25/30, Brown eyes, Brown hair​


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

Whirl with Politely Pink l/s and clear lip gelee... great neutral lip
Dervish with VG4 and Wonderstruck l/g


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Sep 20, 2009)

Snowscene lipglass with Brash & Bold pigment (patted over, then blended into lips)
Violetta lipstick with So This Season lipglass
Resolutely Red lipstick with New Berry lipglass
London Life lipstick with Rich & Ripe lipglass


----------



## lovepotion18 (Sep 22, 2009)

spice l/l and fresh brew l/s
a rose romance l/s and baby sparks dazzleglass


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Oct 1, 2009)

Couple of new ones 

Sublime Nature Paint (Yes Paint!) + smile dazzleglass
Pink Nouveau + Blackfire Glimmerglass = Yum!


----------



## lauraleaf (Oct 4, 2009)

stone l/l with our pick l/s
magenta l/l and up the amp
violetta and bubbles


----------



## Teggy (Oct 5, 2009)

When I asked my MA about the pink lips in the Style Black promo images, she told me it was Subculture lip pencil with Bling Black...but um....where's the glitter?

So I do Subculture lip pencil with a thin layer of Black Ware gloss for a muted, greyed pink.


----------



## versace (Oct 23, 2009)

mac liglass lust+mac dazzleglass rue de rouge or love alert


----------



## karut (Oct 23, 2009)

I love Sci-fi-delity with Funtabulous dg over it. It makes an amazing color!


----------



## wintotty (Oct 25, 2009)

I like up the amp l/s and plum royal l/l and viva gram 6 l/g together


----------



## yu.neek (Nov 15, 2009)

I like viva glam IV with venetian lustreglass


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 15, 2009)

Viva Glam II
with Ample Pink Pushglass
Will post pic soon


----------



## aeroerin (Nov 22, 2009)

Creme Cup l/s + Spring Bean lustreglass = a less blue-based pink that still looks Barbie-ish and fun, but is more wearable for my NC20-25 skin.

Lollipop Loving l/s + Spring Bean lustreglass = an even more intense green-gold sheen without looking sickly.  Very fun combo!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 24, 2009)

Funtabulous d/g and Euro Beat d/g (awesome combo)
Funtabulous d/g and Jingle Jangle d/g (gorgeous combo)
Patisserie l/s and Viva Glam V l/g
Patisserie l/s and Stop! Look! d/g
Creme Cerise l/s and Utterly Posh d/g


----------



## kdolll (Nov 24, 2009)

Vino l/l & Diva l/s.. LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Ravenciara (Dec 2, 2009)

My fav for everyday soft at work is:

Soar L/L and Boy Bait Creme Sheen
OR
Whirl L/L w/Viva Glam V and Love nectar over it

For something a lil darker:

Half Red L/L (shaded all over lips) with either clear gloss over it, or with Looks like sin Creme Sheen


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 24, 2009)

cork liner tanarama lipstick + cthru lipglass- super sexy nude lip pam anderson style

myth + cthru- everyday nude lip

lovelorn,pink lemonade lipglass-fav girly pink lip

summer fruit liner, freckletone + enchantress lipglass- sexy peachy glossy lips

vegas volt+ sandy b + enchantress-my fav pinky peachy coral lip


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 26, 2010)

My favorite lip combinations are the following:

Cherry l/l, Morange l/s and clear gloss.

Currant l/l, MAC Red

Magenta l/l, Pink Nouveau l/s, Nymphette l/g

Subculter l/l, Brave New World l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 27, 2010)

Violetta l/s and Funtabulous d/g 
Patisserie l/s and Boy Bait c/g
Fun Fun l/s and Partial To Pink c/g


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Today I did - 

Pink Edge Lipglass pencil
St. Germain l/s
Ever So Rich c/g

The other day I loved - 

Burgundy l/l
London Life l/s
Spanking Rich d/g

Too bad Spanking Rich is no more


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2010)

Today I wore:
Magenta l/l
Violetta l/s
Illamasqua Intense Lipgloss in Fierce

I know its not a completely MAC lip but it is a Amazing combination.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Feb 4, 2010)

All's Fair l/s with Magnetique l/g 
This combo just killed a lot of my Spring Colour Forecast lemmings. I'm just glad to be saving money. (Pro Longwear Lipstain Markers, here I come!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hil34 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nude Rose l/s and Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass is the perfect nude lip for me!


----------



## mariserinb (Feb 21, 2010)

viva glam vi se l/g (the pink one) over snob. OBSESSED. this is THE PERFECT pink!!! so perfect that i bought 3 backups of the l/g.


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 25, 2010)

Pink treat l/l looks great under Viva Glam Gaga!


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

Magenta lip liner, Hollywood Nights lipstick and Totally It lipglass!


----------



## amyinawhitecoat (Mar 2, 2010)

Oak Lip pencil with Viva Glam II Lipstick topped with the beautiful Viva Glam V!
Soar Lip pencil with Lady Gaga Viva topped with My Favorite Pink Dazzleglass  
Lastly, Summerfruit cremestick Liner with Sapalicious Lipgele!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Mar 5, 2010)

Angel lipstick with Baby Sparks dazzleglass!


----------



## toasterphile (Mar 7, 2010)

Spice l/l + Viva Glam V l/s and l/g
Any nude or pinkish l/l with Oyster Girl l/g


----------



## SmartnSexy2 (Mar 13, 2010)

Gel l/s + Coconutty l/s (everyday combo)

Coconutty l/s + Goldensoft lipgelee

going out: Girl about Town + Shift to Pink lipgelee


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 16, 2010)

I think my favorites of the moment are:

With a smokey eye: Gaga l/s with Perky l/g over top
Neutral Eye: Dubonnet l/s with Amorous d/g


----------



## kittykit (Apr 14, 2010)

Total Wow! l/s + Partial To Pink c/g
Blooming Lovely l/s + Frozen Dream l/g
Show Orchid + Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

Hue lipstick with Baby Sparks Dazzleglass (perfect baby pink shade) 
Stripdown liner with Soft Dazzle dazzleglass creme


----------



## Teggy (Apr 15, 2010)

Oak liner with Fresh Brew l/s for that perfect 60's look when paired with super dark eyeshadows.

The MA: "You can't line Fresh Brew!"
Teggy: "Watch me."


----------



## Babaloula (Apr 16, 2010)

Vegas Volt l/s with Pervette l/s on top. Sort of like a pinky purply lollipop loving if that makes sense.


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 17, 2010)

Stripdown lipliner + Bronzilla lipstick + Baby Blooms lipglass
Lush-n-Lilac lipliner + Orchidazzle lipstick + Cavalier lipglass
Hover lipliner + Coppertime lipstick + Glamoursun lipglass
Hover lipliner + Frankly Fresh lipglass
Plum Soft lipliner + Myself lipstick + Cavalier lipglass


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 24, 2010)

BBQ liner, Sheer Plum l/s, Venetian lustreglass. All Mac, of course. Very sexy lips! I'm a NW 20 for reference.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Rebel lipstick topped with silver dazzleglass.


----------



## shadowaddict (May 5, 2010)

I'm just loving Ever Hip l/s with almost anything. It looks really pretty with Sugar Trance l/g but I do use that l/g with so many other l/s.


----------



## Teggy (May 6, 2010)

Holy crap!

Night Violet + Funtabulous makes the most INSANE purple sparkly lip!  The gloss makes the purple in NV more vibrant and the lipstick makes the blue sparkles in the gloss really pop.  I can't wait to have an occasion to wear it!


----------



## Senoj (May 11, 2010)

Currant lipliner w/ Sophisto lipstick and pinkarat lip glass-I used it on a bride and it came out so pretty. 

Currant lip liner w/ Oh baby lip gloss

I use currant lip liner w/ just about every lip look. It's so versatile.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (May 11, 2010)

Pretty please l/s with Love nectar l/g, amazing!!! goes with everything!


----------



## xjslx (May 15, 2010)

Ravishing l/s topped with Fleshpot l/s (very lightly)... outcome is a greyish/plummy nude lip.


----------



## katred (May 31, 2010)

At the moment:

Stylesetter stain w/ Disco Blend s/g

Mystic l/s with Tunnel of Love s/g

Magenta l/l with Victorian l/s (wearing this in my avatar pic)

Nightmoth l/l with Black Knight l/s (OK, there probably aren't a lot of people who are going to love that one, but I worship at the shrine of the vampy lip and Nightmoth just adds this gorgeous, black cherry tone under the black lipstick)


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Thrills l/s with Flurry of Fun l/g OMG.


----------



## marusia (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *murflegirl* 

 
_Thrills l/s with Flurry of Fun l/g OMG._

 
with temperature rising underneath...talk about power orange! I've been wearing it lately, and I get tons of looks. Then again it's a country town, so maybe it's a shock factor.


----------



## queen_kitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Splashing Lipglass (from To the Beach) with Viva Glam Gaga!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gorgeous!

I also like Splashing Lipglass with Lazy Day lipstick (also from To the Beach)

I can't wait to keep trying out new combinations with Splashing, definitely one of my favorite lipglasses yet!


----------



## LionQueen (Jun 10, 2010)

Lollipop Loving with Flurry of Fun on top. Perfection


----------



## katred (Jun 16, 2010)

Dervish l/l + Laugh A Lot l/s + Icescape l/g

Just tried this one this morning and I love it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 16, 2010)

some of my current faves:

Trimmed in Pink l/l feathered in + St Germain l/s centre of lips and blended + Underage

High Top l/s + Date Night dazzleglass

Mouth Off l/l + Vegas Volt l/s + Fleurry of Fun l/g


----------



## sonodara (Jun 24, 2010)

Here are some of my faves:

Stripdown lip liner
Myth lipstick
Boy Bait gloss

Trimmed in pink l/l
St Germain lipstick
Fashion Scoop gloss

Magenta l/l
Show Orchid Lipstick
Electric Fuschia gloss

Little Tease l/l (yes unfortunately it is discontinued)
Gaga Lipstick
Easy Lounger gloss


----------



## poirot0153 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hover l/l + Archetype l/s + Naked Space l/g
Stripdown l/l + Bronzilla l/s + Major Minor l/g
Boldly Bare l/l + Beachbound l/s + Flurry of Fun l/g


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

Okay, this isn't so much a combo as a shout for joy.

Ruby Woo l/s is the BEST. I had it on for hours and I ate, drank and talked and it DIDN't MOVE! I didn't even use lip liner! So awesome!


----------



## Door (Jul 12, 2010)

My new fave. I don't know why I tried this combo, but I love it.
Call my bluff l/s + Pink poodle l/g = amazing mauve lips


----------



## katred (Jul 13, 2010)

Jazzed l/s + Flurry of Fun l/g

Peachy perfection!


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 16, 2010)

VG Gaga + Superglass Sugar Overload! Perfect doll lips


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Jul 16, 2010)

Go For It l/s, So This Season l/g

Cranapple c/l, Utter Fun l/s, Just Add Colour l/g

Resolutely Red l/s, Purple Rage l/g


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2010)

Viva Glam Gaga + Icescape l/g = perfect light pink lips with a cool sheen


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 23, 2010)

Thrills with Fold and Tuck on top = Coral awesomeness.  Thrills with Sublime Shine dazzleglass looks pretty also.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 24, 2010)

Jazzed l/s, On The Scene c/g and Easy Lounger l/g

Fresh Salmon l/s and Easy Lounger l/g

Chillin c/g and Internationalist d/g

Patisserie l/s and She Loves Candy l/g

Lollipop Loving l/s, Going Casual c/g and Cha Cha l/g


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 20, 2010)

Pink Plaid l/s plus English Accents l/g = blued milky-pink-almost-lavender awesomeness


----------



## katred (Aug 22, 2010)

Purple Rite l/s + Lap of Luxury l/g
Having the lighter colour underneath adds a nice depth.


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 23, 2010)

I put Viva Glam Gaga next to my Just Superb Cremesheen glass and the colors looked so similar to me, so I tried that combo. I like it


----------



## paularalways (Aug 23, 2010)

lovelorn l/s with a little bit of sinnamon l/g


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

angel+rags to riches is so sexy


----------



## jmgjwd (Aug 27, 2010)

Ban this? dare to wear l/g w/ Magenta l/l

Stripdown l/l, Cherish l/s, BoyBait l/g

Vino l/l and Docile l/g (from Fab Felines)


----------



## MissxMetal (Aug 31, 2010)

I know this isn't a lip product, but Rubenesque P/P over a slick of lipbalm, mmm it looks so beautiful


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 6, 2010)

i like to wear MAC Jazzed on the lip with MAC VIVA GLAM Cyndi over it.  It's a nice mix....


----------



## Chrystia (Sep 6, 2010)

Just wanted to suggest layering the Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick with the Viva Glam Gaga lipglass. It creates a really beautiful shade of pink.


----------



## katred (Sep 23, 2010)

I went out last night wearing Blast O'Blue lipstick with Boys Go Crazy dabbed over it. I had three people comment on how nice my lips looked. Creates a very cool light purple that looks like nothing else.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Sep 24, 2010)

Mine are

Snob l/s and Who's that lady lipgelee
Sandy B l/s and Luxuriate l/g
Freckletone l/s and Magic spell l/g
Angel l/s and Tongue in chic Laquer
Creme de la Femme l/s and Opal l/g
Underplay l/s and Sinnamon l/g
Madame B. l/s and Luxuriate l/g

and more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 24, 2010)

Blooming Lovely with High Top.  Really pearlish-ous purple


----------



## DL83 (Sep 28, 2010)

I love using Shy Girl with Frankly Fresh from LoL over it


----------



## katred (Feb 2, 2011)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread since I'm really happy with the one I came up with today:

  	Joie de Vivre Cremeblend blush + Atmospheric lipglass (from Lightfully Bright)

  	Soooo pretty!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Feb 14, 2011)

Viva glam gaga l/s with dare to dare from dare to wear ontop. it makes like a barbie pink lip.
  	Violetta l/s with ban this! ontop. makes a deeper purple color. haha.

  	I use those two often.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 19, 2011)

Partial To Pink c/g and NYX Crystal Soda Neon Orange l/s and Passing Fancy dazzleglass creme Pink Friday 4 l/s and Like Venus d/g Cute-Ster l/s and Moth to Flame d/g Something New l/s + a bit of Plink! l/s and Stop! Look! d/g


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 19, 2011)

PInk Friday lipstick with Malibu Barbie (from barbie loves Mac Collection) = perfect pink combo


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 22, 2011)

toxic tale and love nectar
  	girl about town and love alert dazzleglass


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 2, 2011)

A few of my favorites!
  	- Bunny Pink Lipstick and Energy 3D Glass
  	- Creme Cup Lipstick and Partial To Pink Cremesheen Glass
  	- Shy Girl Lipstick and Spring Bean Lustreglass


----------



## Teggy (Sep 21, 2011)

I created the most gorgeous lip last night.  You may think I'm nuts, but hear me out:

  	Chromagraphic pencil in Landscape Green + Bling Black gloss = Sparkly emerald green lip.


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

Peachstock(pro)+Morange!!!!! So gorgeous!! If you have these, Plz Try!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kumquat l/g and Mimmy l/g
  	Interationalist d/g and Extra Amps d/g


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Oct 16, 2011)

_*I like layering Fashion Mews Lipstick with Go For It Lipstick, I found that it ends up close enough to colors like Lavender Whip that I no longer need to search for it.  I also like adding Quick Tease Lipglass over it for a very pretty berry color.*_

_*And I added Pink Pearl Pigment and Reflects Transparent Teal Glitter to my Elle Lipglass and I like wearing it over Bubblegum Lipstick.*_


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 11, 2011)

Just did:

  	Oak l/l, Naked Bliss mattene l/s, Good Times l/g.  Great pinky/mauvey nude!


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 4, 2012)

High Top over Go For It was a banging purple lip with teal sparkles

  	Approaching Storm with Pop Mode was metallic burgundy

  	Offshoot with Deelight was a plush, velvet plummy flesh color very like the inside of my lip--MLBB


----------



## lilygreen22 (Apr 4, 2012)

inspired by a specktrette who suggested in synch l/l under oh,oh,oh l/s,
  	i really like oh oh oh l/s over shag glaze l/s!  a yummy milk chocolate!


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 4, 2012)

Budding love l/s with Japanese Spring l/g   CandyYumYum over Innocence Beware l/s with a dab of clear gloss  Viva Glam Nicki with Lastings Sensation l/l and with Purring tender tone   Pink Friday with Girlfriend lip/liner it's kinda old and   Creme Cup with Insynch lip liner and it's a Girl dazzle glass for girlie pink


----------



## NATlar (Apr 5, 2012)

- Quick Sizzle with Magenta lipliner
	- Nicki Minaj with Embrace me lipliner and Entertain me lipliner.
  	- Rebel with Vino/Magenta/Nightmoth lipliner

  	Those three are my favourite at the moment.


----------



## Leven (Apr 6, 2012)

Chicory Lipliner+Viva Glam Nicki+Bountiful Plushglass <3


----------



## honey b (Mar 13, 2014)

BUMPING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this thread since I think it's useful and we now have a lot of new members here on Specktra who might enjoy it and have combos to add.  I was looking for inspiration and ideas of how to pair up some of the many lip products that I have and was going to create a thread for it but found that there already was a thread here for it.  Here's a new one (for me anyway) that I recently discovered and fell in love with.

  Whirl l/l + Brave l/s + Nymphette l/g

  Anyone else have any good ones?


----------



## jchait (Mar 18, 2014)

Nightmoth l/l with Candy Yum Yum l/s in an ombre affect


----------



## saralyn (Jun 2, 2014)

Nightmoth + Heroine
  Auburn + Chili
  Vino + Russian Red
  Ablaze + Vegas Volt


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 3, 2014)

Bittersweet pencil + faux lipstick + love nectar lipglass makes such a pretty combo


----------



## madamederouge (Jun 3, 2014)

Lady Danger & Smile dazzleglass just in the centre of the lips, love it!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 4, 2014)

Pink Fringe LS + Pure Silliness LG  Goddess of the Sea LS + Colour Saturation CsG  Enchanted One LS + Peachstock LG  Heroine LS + Athena's Kiss LG


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 8, 2014)

I am currently liking :  Mystical + Viva Glam I on top.  I find Mystical sheer but when topped with VG I, it looks like a luscious red lippie! The way I wanted Mystical should be!


----------



## rooocelle (Aug 22, 2014)

Bad Girl Riri + Viva Glam Nicki I
  Riot House + Cranberry


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 22, 2014)

Whirl ll with velvet teddy ls with c-thru lipglass!!!! i think im gonna try a new combo today.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Vino + Kelly Yum Yum Vino + UTA


----------



## katerina91 (Sep 12, 2014)

saralyn said:


> Nightmoth + Heroine
> Auburn + Chili
> Vino + Russian Red
> Ablaze + Vegas Volt


  These are great combinations! i ll try vino and russian red for an ombre look!


----------



## Merittorious (Sep 12, 2014)

Whirl Lipliner & Twig Lipstick
  Very grungy 90's look


----------



## luvmakeup88 (Sep 12, 2014)

subculture lipliner and prrr lipglass


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

honey b said:


> BUMPING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Brave with Soar & the new VG Rhianna gloss


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Whirl ll with velvet teddy ls with c-thru lipglass!!!! i think im gonna try a new combo today.


This combo helped me re discover Velvet Teddy. Hover works well too so does Love Nectar lip glass


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

I tried Nightmoth + goddess of the sea for the first time today and I loved it!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Sep 12, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> This combo helped me re discover Velvet Teddy. Hover works well too so does Love Nectar lip glass


  So glad u liked it!!! I have Love Nectar and never even tried it on Velvet Teddy, i will do that tomorrow! VT is such an amazing shade, i have gone thru so many tubes of it in the last 11 yrs omg.


----------



## Nora Hansoulle (Feb 10, 2015)

Vino + New York Apple


----------



## rooocelle (Feb 11, 2015)

I've recently been wearing Enchanted One l/s with Nacho Cheese Explosion l/g a lot!


----------



## bronzeempress (Mar 31, 2015)

Ruby_Woo said:


> Oak lipliner + Brave new bronze lipstick + C-thru lipgloss.  Stripdown lipliner + Viva Glam II + Ample Pink plushglass.  Cranapple creamliner + Girl About Town + Pink lemonade.


  Cyber lip pencil and Rebel


----------



## geeko (Apr 15, 2015)

I think it will be helpful if pics are also included as well.. So i m attaching my lip combination together with pics 

  Rebel lipstick + Heroine lipstick + Nightingale lip pencil





  Nightmoth lip pencil + Smoked purple lipstick + Viva glam rihanna 2 lipgloss





  Heroine lipstick + Fascinating eye kohl + Reflects blue glitter on middle of lips


----------



## retrofox (Apr 15, 2015)

Lovin the lip combo ideas, subscribing!


----------

